# Milky ( aquabid betta ) is here! =)



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll take more pictures of him later... but here's a picture of Milky for now!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

He's gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## BettaKnight (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool betta remind me of snoopy .. awesome betta though


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful! He looks like Roxy in your avi! Are they the same fish??


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

a123andpoof said:


> Beautiful! He looks like Roxy in your avi! Are they the same fish??


Haha yes they are the same fish - however, the picture in my avatar was taken by the breeder in thailand.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

WOW! I love him! What a pretty betta!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Glad you finally got him Roxy! He looks gorgeous!


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

He finally arrived! Glad he made it safely! What an awesome looking betta!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

*squeal* OMG! He's so beautifullllll!!! <3


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow very pretty!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Hehe, I'm amazed with how much he looks like his original picture! Usually marbles are totally different by the time they arrive!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

His appearance is so striking. Do you mind saying who the seller was?


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

There are no words except....WOW, Awesome! Amazing! I wanna see more pictures! lol. :acks a camera n waits for shipping address!:: from your avatar, I thought you already had this guy! Can't wait to see more photos. Congrats!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Never mind, found the seller from another post. Time to go browse!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments everyone! I'm trying to take decent pictures of him with my phone... but he moves a lot! ^.^; 

@Styggian - His username is ttbetta ~ sorry for the slow reply... I just got back from class! XD



purplemuffin said:


> Hehe, I'm amazed with how much he looks like his original picture! Usually marbles are totally different by the time they arrive!


Same! The only difference I can see is his caudal fin... more color ( black ) on the lower part of his fin.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Omigosh I want him. He is SO CUTE!
Jealousss.
If he was mine I'd probably call him Moo, LOL
Honestly though, that's probably the cutest HMPK I've ever seen.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

amazing color! wow!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Adorable 
I love the contrast of his face and body. It's like he has a coat on xD


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Pictures were taken using my phone... and it's blurry cause' he moves a lot.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Cuteness overload. I'm going to die.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Aww! thank you.

I'm really glad that he got used to me very quickly and readily accepted the pellets I normally feed to my other betta. ( NLS Thera-A )

As soon as I open the tank cover, he goes straight to the surface and begs for food! ^.^

Btw, ttbetta also goes by ' Patcharin ' on aquabid. He has several beautiful HMPK listed atm! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Patcharin&t&

My top picks are:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1329346100
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1329347669
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1329347799

As for US transhipper... I highly recommend Jennifer Viveiros 
She's really nice and responds to my inquiry / concerns in a timely manner. ( less than 24 hours )

http://bellsouthpwp.net/J/e/JennViv/LMBBettaTranship.htm


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

More pictures ~



























Milky & me ^.^


----------



## BettaKnight (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome betta and I'm rethinking of getting one of these little guys.. Like the patterns ...


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

He is too cute!  Seriously want to steal him and his nice tank. Makes me want to get a new tank ASAP!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

wow he's adorable! I love his set up too! Amazing


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Adorable fish & setup!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the decor in there? And are those real Amazon Swords or silk?


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Zappity said:


> Adorable fish & setup!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the decor in there? And are those real Amazon Swords or silk?


I bought em' all from Petco. Those are silk plants ^.^

Thanks everyone.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Roxy said:


> I bought em' all from Petco. Those are silk plants ^.^
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Wow! I need to get me some silk plants! Those look amazing :shock:


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

OMG! I LOVE the little black speckles on his side! Such character!!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

All I can say is :/ AMAZING.


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Glad everything worked out well!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I think Milky wants another photo shoot. I really love this fish! he is awesome!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Milky marbled out ~



















Teal colored ^


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

One more picture ~


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow he change so much! He look even more adorable than before! Haha


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow he changed a lot. It's cool that he is half white and half black!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

He's too cute!


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

is it me or do i not see a photo?
or is he in your avatar?


----------

